# Problems with suspend resume on ASUS motherboard



## GxyNva (Apr 8, 2022)

I've recently switched to FreeBSD from OpenBSD and I've been trying to get suspend / resume to work. Using zzz() appears to successfully suspend the system (the case lights blink as expected, fans shut off, etc), but when I try to resume the system the system boots as if it was never suspended and asks me my encryption passphrase..

My swap partition is 2gb and my ram is 32gb but that shouldn't make a difference for just suspend to ram right?

Here's my dmesg: https://bsd.to/CXfZ
(Sorry if there is another way I should post it... I'm new here and I tried putting it in a code block but it complained about too many characters)


----------



## bsduck (Apr 8, 2022)

Welcome!

Suspend/resume is something which often works better on OpenBSD than on FreeBSD.

Are you running 13.0-RELEASE? I had a similar problem which is solved in newer versions:








						Solved - HP Compaq Elite 8300 SFF can't wake up from sleep
					

Hello,  I'd like to use FreeBSD on a HP Compaq Elite 8300 Small Form Factor. Unfortunately, I can't get working sleep/resume, neither S3 (suspend to RAM) nor S4 (suspend to disk). I don't care about S4, but I definitely need functional S3.  The machine is booting FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p5, root on...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I recommend you to upgrade to 13.1-RC2 and see how it behaves.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 8, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums.

FreeBSD bug 260994 – Sleep, wake: document the requirement for Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) drivers; include the console context

I see `[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.`, so I guess that you've got that far 



> `CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor (4200.09-MHz K8-class CPU)`



What's the GPU?

(Sorry, I get lost in output from dmesg(8).)



bsduck said:


> … 13.0-RELEASE? …



The paste shows `FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 #0: Tue Apr 5 18:54:35 UTC 2022`


----------



## GxyNva (Apr 9, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> What's the GPU?



I have a Radeon AMD gpu. Running `glxinfo | grep Device` returns this: 

```
Device: AMD Radeon RX 570 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.35.0, 13.0-RELEASE-p11, LLVM 13.0.1) (0x67df)
```

I've already set up my rc.conf to load the amdgpu module at boot.



bsduck said:


> I recommend you to upgrade to 13.1-RC2 and see how it behaves.



I suppose I'm a bit reluctant to upgrade to unstable releases seeing as I don't really know my way around this system yet. Also is the release candidate the same as OpenBSD-CURRENT in the way that it's not possible to upgrade back to a stable release once it comes out? I'd rather not be stuck on CURRENT.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 9, 2022)

GxyNva said:


> … I'd rather not be stuck on CURRENT.



`13.1-RC2` is a release candidate (`-RC`), not `-CURRENT`

<https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.1R/schedule/>

An upgrade from release candidate to release will not require building from source code. 

freebsd-update(8) will suffice.


----------

